
Impacts of Google's decision to extend remote work to July 2021 - cornett
https://www.businessinsider.com/impacts-of-google-extending-remote-work-to-july-2021-2020-7
======
pabwarno
My main concern might be a secondary effect. But at least in Mexico, people
who were staying at home were reporting more domestic violence. Is there a way
that along with new changes, Google and other corporations might look for ways
to mitigate the effects of staying at home?

